# Hap 4.41 شغال و على مسؤليتى



## zanitty (20 مايو 2009)

لا حد يقول لى هاب ابو بيدو و لا هاب و خد
هاب 4.41 اهه يعنى قبل ما ينزل فى كارير نفسها عشان بعد كده محدش يقول مبعرفش اصمم
المعطيات :
ملفين exe
المطلوب :
تنصيب الهاب على الجهاز
الحل :
1- تنزلوا الاول الملف اللى اسمه ecat-xbf103p.exe
2 - تنزلوا الملف التانى حتى لو ملوش اسم فمش فاضل غيره يعنى متستفزونيش
و بعد كل الفيلم اللى انا عامله ده كنت هنسى احط اللنك و عشان كده اللنك هيبقى ع الكلام كله


----------



## magdygamal_8 (20 مايو 2009)

دائما مميز وإن شاء الله ربنا يثبتك على الدرب وجزاك الله الخير وإننا في إنتظار اللنك


----------



## zanitty (20 مايو 2009)

magdygamal_8 قال:


> دائما مميز وإن شاء الله ربنا يثبتك على الدرب وجزاك الله الخير وإننا في إنتظار اللنك


 يا باشا اللنك موجود م الاول
دوس على اى كلمه تعجبك فى الموضوع الرئيسى


----------



## alaa_84 (20 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على المجهود يا أخ zanitty ودائما أنت كبير ياجميل.


----------



## alaa_84 (20 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا يا أخ zanitty ودائما الكبير كبير يا جميل.


----------



## المتكامل (20 مايو 2009)

يعطيك الف الف عافيه اخي زيناتي انت تستاهل عزومه تانية بس هل مرة عزومة اكبر


----------



## amr fathy (20 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خير.............


----------



## zanitty (20 مايو 2009)

alaa_84 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا على المجهود يا أخ zanitty ودائما أنت كبير ياجميل.


الف شكر يا علاء



alaa_84 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا يا أخ zanitty ودائما الكبير كبير يا جميل.


الف شكر يا علاء
ههههههههههههههههه



المتكامل قال:


> يعطيك الف الف عافيه اخي زيناتي انت تستاهل عزومه تانية بس هل مرة عزومة اكبر


 يا عم انا الخرم اللى فى ودانى بقى يساع غويشه مش حلق
عشمتنى بالحلق
هات حتى ربع مندى و انا موافق و بلاش العزومه الكبيره مسامحك فيها
بهزر طبعا


amr fathy قال:


> جزاك الله خير.............


 و إياكم


----------



## egy_silver (20 مايو 2009)

أسأل الله أن يجعل بسمتك وحديثك عبادة وحياتك سعادة


----------



## zanitty (20 مايو 2009)

egy_silver قال:


> أسأل الله أن يجعل بسمتك وحديثك عبادة وحياتك سعادة


 حلو اوى الدعاء ده ما شاء الله عليك
جمعا ان شاء الله و كل السامعين


----------



## bobstream (20 مايو 2009)




----------



## ابو بيدو (21 مايو 2009)

zanitty قال:


> لا حد يقول لى هاب ابو بيدو و لا هاب و خد
> هاب 4.41 اهه يعنى قبل ما ينزل فى كارير نفسها عشان بعد كده محدش يقول مبعرفش اصمم
> المعطيات :
> ملفين exe
> ...



يا باشا ابو بيدو وهاب ابو بيدو وبيدو كمان نفسه
بيحيووووووووك وبيحبووووووووك 
انت الاستاذ واحنا التلامذة
يعنى من شوية مانيوال كاريير الاصلى
ودلوقتى الهاب قبل ما ينزل فى كاريير
*انت اشتريت شركة كاريير يا باشا ولا ايه؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## zanitty (21 مايو 2009)

ابو بيدو قال:


> يا باشا ابو بيدو وهاب ابو بيدو وبيدو كمان نفسه​
> بيحيووووووووك وبيحبووووووووك
> انت الاستاذ واحنا التلامذة
> يعنى من شوية مانيوال كاريير الاصلى
> ...


انت و بيدو حبايبى يا سمعه يا قمر
كارير مين اللى اشتريها دول كحيانين كل ما تسال عندهم على حاجه متلاقيهاش
المانيوال بتاع كارير و الله مش موجود عندهم وواحد منهم بياكد لى انه المانيوال ده بالذات متعملوش سوفت كوبى
و من فتره بسال مهندس هناك عن بلوكات اتوكاد كارير بتاعه كل الوحدات اتهمنى بالجهل و ان مفيش حاجه اسمها كده فى الشركه كلها (مع ان البلوكات موجوده على موقع كارير مش جايبينها حد عاملها و منزلها يعنى) و انا كنت عارف انها موجوده بس قلت بدل ما احملها اخد السى دى جاهزه
و بالمناسبه كارير عامله سيمنار فى جده يوم 1 6 عن كل ما هو مواسير 
و انا و كارير و عمرى كله ليكوا:67:


----------



## asd_84 (21 مايو 2009)

ازيك ياهندسة والله دايما سباق بالخير 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## zanitty (21 مايو 2009)

asd_84 قال:


> ازيك ياهندسة والله دايما سباق بالخير
> وجزاك الله خيرا


الله يكرمك يا جميل و الف شكر


----------



## م شهاب (21 مايو 2009)

زانيتي يا لعيب ياقامد الله يعطيك العافية ويبارك مجهودك الطيب


----------



## مؤمن عاشور (21 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا زانيتي باشا


----------



## zanitty (21 مايو 2009)

م شهاب قال:


> زانيتي يا لعيب ياقامد الله يعطيك العافية ويبارك مجهودك الطيب


 


مؤمن عاشور قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا زانيتي باشا


بارك الله فيكم اخوانى الكرام


----------



## خالد العسيلي (21 مايو 2009)

مشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكور



بس مايغركش ده كله الموضوع تحت التجربة :3:


و اذا ماشتغلش :5::78::5:
​


----------



## mohamed mech (21 مايو 2009)

احمد زانيتى و لا احمد كاريير
تروح : احـ/مد مع احـ/مد 
و يبقة الناتج : زانيتى كاريير


----------



## خالد العسيلي (21 مايو 2009)

> احمد زانيتى و لا احمد كاريير
> تروح : احـ/مد مع احـ/مد
> و يبقة الناتج : زانيتى كاريير




مظبوط أحلى محمد

البطل زانيتي كاريير .......... 

اسم جميل بصراحة  :7::7::7:


----------



## خالد العسيلي (24 مايو 2009)

شو شباب 

طلع شغال 

مشكووووووووووووووووووررررررررررررررررررررر

زانيتي


----------



## cfm (24 مايو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا

بس مرة تانية رح اغلبك
الهاب اشتغل 100%
بس لما بفوت عالـ e cat 
بيطلب كلمة سر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
الرجاء المساعدة


----------



## zanitty (24 مايو 2009)

cfm قال:


> شكرا جزيلا
> 
> بس مرة تانية رح اغلبك
> الهاب اشتغل 100%
> ...


هو انت ليه يا سى اف ام مش بتسمع الكلام 
مش قلنا عندك ملفين تستب واحد منهم قبل التانى و مكتوب اصلا تستب مين الاول و مين بعد كده
امشى ع الخطوات فى اول مشاركه و هتفلح معاك باذن الله و لو منفهش يا عم ابقى اعدى عليك فى البيت اسهل


----------



## zanitty (24 مايو 2009)

mohamed mech قال:


> احمد زانيتى و لا احمد كاريير
> تروح : احـ/مد مع احـ/مد
> و يبقة الناتج : زانيتى كاريير


 


خالد العسيلي قال:


> مظبوط أحلى محمد
> 
> البطل زانيتي كاريير ..........
> 
> اسم جميل بصراحة :7::7::7:


 تصدقوا انى مشفتش المشاركه دى قبل كده 
ايه يا عم كارير و بتاع ايه ده انا ناقل الموضوعين


----------



## محمد يس (24 مايو 2009)

مشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكور

مشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكور


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (24 مايو 2009)

والله يا زانتي انا ما بقاش عندي كلام اقولهولك لأنك اكبر من اي كلام يقال


----------



## خالد العسيلي (24 مايو 2009)

> والله يا زانتي انا ما بقاش عندي كلام اقولهولك لأنك اكبر من اي كلام يقال



صح الصح ...............


----------



## zanitty (25 مايو 2009)

جهاد محمد خالد قال:


> والله يا زانتي انا ما بقاش عندي كلام اقولهولك لأنك اكبر من اي كلام يقال


 


خالد العسيلي قال:


> صح الصح ...............


اخجلتم تواضعنا المتواضع


----------



## خالد العسيلي (25 مايو 2009)

> اخجلتم تواضعنا المتواضع



ربنا يخلي تواضعكم المتواضع و يواضعو أكتر و عقبال ميت تواضع و تواضع في كل المشاركات و الإضافات المتواضعة


----------



## cfm (25 مايو 2009)

zanitty قال:


> هو انت ليه يا سى اف ام مش بتسمع الكلام
> مش قلنا عندك ملفين تستب واحد منهم قبل التانى و مكتوب اصلا تستب مين الاول و مين بعد كده
> امشى ع الخطوات فى اول مشاركه و هتفلح معاك باذن الله و لو منفهش يا عم ابقى اعدى عليك فى البيت اسهل


 
يا زلمة هاي تاني مرة بتجاوبني نفس الجواب
طيب
والله العظيم إني ستبت الملفات بالترتيب بالمرتين بس مش عارف ليش ما عم يمشي الحال يعني ؟؟؟؟

عالعموم شكرا جزيلا


----------



## zanitty (25 مايو 2009)

cfm قال:


> يا زلمة هاي تاني مرة بتجاوبني نفس الجواب
> طيب
> والله العظيم إني ستبت الملفات بالترتيب بالمرتين بس مش عارف ليش ما عم يمشي الحال يعني ؟؟؟؟
> 
> عالعموم شكرا جزيلا


 الملف الاولانى نزل معاك للاخر
ده الاهم 
لو مكملش معاك يبقى ممكن يكون فيه حاجه فى السيستم عندك


----------



## نور محمد علي (15 يونيو 2009)

مشكور جزاك الله كل خير والله معلم


----------



## المهندس مضر (15 يونيو 2009)

مشكور ياعم اللعيب ، وبارك الله فيك


----------



## mech eng2 (19 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير ونفع بعلمك وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## zanitty (10 يوليو 2009)

شكرا نور
شكرا مهندس مضر
شكرا ميك انج 2
شكرا على المرور و الكلام الجميل


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (10 يوليو 2009)

تسلم ايدك يا هندسة وربنا يزيد المنتدى من مواضيعك الجامدة


----------



## toktok66 (10 يوليو 2009)

لم استطيع تشغيل البرنامج !!!
برجاء المساعده
عموما شكرن لجهودك


----------



## zanitty (10 يوليو 2009)

طب ايه يا توك توك اللى وقف معاك
اتبع الخطوات هيشتغل لانه اشتغل مع كل الناس يا جميل


----------



## احمدمصر (16 يوليو 2009)

الله ينور عليك يا باشا


----------



## احمدمصر (16 يوليو 2009)

الاخ / zanitty جعلك الله من من يجرى الخير على ايدهم


----------



## zanitty (16 يوليو 2009)

و اياكم احمد احلى مصر 
شكرا يا جميل على المداخله


----------



## pilot_789 (16 يوليو 2009)

شكرا يا هندسة

وجاري تنزيل البرنامج


----------



## شهدشهد (25 يوليو 2009)

شكراً لك , و جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## abualyosser (26 يوليو 2009)

thanks ya yatkhen yarayek


----------



## zanitty (26 يوليو 2009)

pilot_789 قال:


> شكرا يا هندسة
> 
> وجاري تنزيل البرنامج


شكرا لك و ربنا يوفقك



شهدشهد قال:


> شكراً لك , و جزاك الله خيراً


الشكر لك و جزانا الله و اياكم



abualyosser قال:


> thanks ya yatkhen yarayek


مفهمتش غير اول كلمه (شكرا) و اخر كلمه (يا رايق) و الاخيره مش متاكد منها كمان بس على كل حال شكرا لمرورك


----------



## منير سعادة (9 سبتمبر 2009)

والله الكبير كبيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر


----------



## العقاب الهرم (11 سبتمبر 2009)

ولو طلع مش شغااااال اعمل فيك ايه ؟؟

بعدين ازاى تحط اللينك على كل الموضوع .. ده اسمو تبذير ههههههههه

قولت اجى اسجل لك زيارة هنا .. وتقبل المزاح من اخاك الحبيب


----------



## zanitty (11 سبتمبر 2009)

العقاب الهرم قال:


> ولو طلع مش شغااااال اعمل فيك ايه ؟؟
> 
> بعدين ازاى تحط اللينك على كل الموضوع .. ده اسمو تبذير ههههههههه
> 
> قولت اجى اسجل لك زيارة هنا .. وتقبل المزاح من اخاك الحبيب


شغال يا طه متقلقش يا جميل و مستعد اراهنك (بعد رمضان يعنى)
لا ده مش تبذير ده عشان الشعب هنا يتمتع و يدلع 
انا بحب ادلع شعبى 
شرفنى مرورك بجد جدا جدا


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (12 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور يازينتي كرمك زائد و الشكر لك واجب و الدعاء لكم بكل الخير مستمر


----------



## Badran Mohammed (12 سبتمبر 2009)

عمل بديع من مهندس متميز 
بورك في عملك اخي الفاضل
مع التقدير


----------



## zanitty (12 سبتمبر 2009)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> مشكور يازينتي كرمك زائد و الشكر لك واجب و الدعاء لكم بكل الخير مستمر


 


badran mohammed قال:


> عمل بديع من مهندس متميز
> بورك في عملك اخي الفاضل
> مع التقدير


 بارك الله فيكم
اوعى توقف الدعاء يا مهندس صبرى


----------



## AOUS110 (3 نوفمبر 2009)

الحقيقة ماقصرت ولكن ابوسك لو معاه طريقة الاستخدام لأنو بصراحة البرنامج انا من زمان بدور عليه ولكن ما اعرف استخدمه


----------



## hamadalx (3 نوفمبر 2009)

With my best regards


----------



## sniper1975 (3 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوررررررررررر ......جزاك الله كل خير .....مجهود رائع


----------



## حسام محمد (3 نوفمبر 2009)

لك اهلين بالمعلم والله اشتقنالك يا غالي 
ع طول ابداعاتك ما الا حدود
الف شكر ياغالي 
وبعتذر لأني طولت عليك بس متل ما بتعرف انا لساتني بالخدمة العسكرية ووقتي مو ملكي 
موفق يا غالي 
الله معك


----------



## calimero (4 نوفمبر 2009)

شكر الك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## صلاح1411 (12 نوفمبر 2009)

ربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## منير سعادة (12 نوفمبر 2009)

ارجو تزويدي بمشروع عن التكييف والتبريد باللغة الانجليزية


----------



## ahmed kasem (12 نوفمبر 2009)

جاري التحميل....شكرا جزيلا


----------



## cairo_voice (30 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جدا


----------



## sharief (5 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## kawanawzad (9 ديسمبر 2009)

اشكرك اشكرك اشكرك
بس ممكن ملفات لتعليم البرنامج؟؟


----------



## saeedabushady (15 ديسمبر 2009)

حلو اوى الدعاء ده ما شاء الله عليك
جمعا ان شاء الله و كل السامعين


----------



## ابو خليل طه (16 ديسمبر 2009)

الله يحرسك ويمن عليك بالصحة و العافية


----------



## منير سعادة (3 يناير 2010)

اتمنى لكم مزيد من التقدم والنجاح


----------



## AOUS110 (13 يناير 2010)

الكبير كبير والنص نص مانعرفوش مشكور كتير ياكبير


----------



## الرايق11 (4 فبراير 2010)

Ghgtrhg


----------



## hxhtime (9 فبراير 2010)

thank u


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (9 فبراير 2010)

مشكور يا الغالى


----------



## ماستر برو (13 فبراير 2010)

أرجو منكم الحصول على برنامج حساب أحمال التدفئة والتكييف مع عزل البناء


----------



## احمد محمد البدوى (18 فبراير 2010)

أسأل الله أن يجعل بسمتك وحديثك عبادة وحياتك سعادة


----------



## مهندس / وائل (10 أبريل 2010)

عاجز عن الشكر 
بجد مجهود رائع واشكرك لان جميع النسخ السابقة من البرنامج لم تكن تعمل علي نظام ويندوز 7 الا هذة النسخة
الف الف شكر وجزاك الله كل خير يا بشمهندس


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (10 أبريل 2010)

موش كتير عليك 
بارك الله فيكم 
و زادكم كرما


----------



## سعد العادلى (16 أبريل 2010)

thank you
اكبر موقع باللغة العربية علية جميع كتب التبريد والتكييف بالعربية 



http://www.4shared.com/dir/7621080/546491d/sharing.html​ 

وبالتوفيق


----------



## elomda_5 (20 أبريل 2010)

جامد


----------



## eng usama_as (20 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله لك وفيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## adel_2007 (29 أبريل 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا على المجهو*


----------



## حيو الأسد (29 أبريل 2010)

شكرا وايأل الله ان يهديك كل الرضا


----------



## مكرم شاروبيم (12 يونيو 2010)

thank you


----------



## mino samir (1 يوليو 2010)

mercccccccccccccccccci


----------



## Badran Mohammed (2 يوليو 2010)

متشكر يامعلم على المجهود
مع التقدير...


----------



## eng - mahmoud (6 يوليو 2010)

نقلل من روابطshared 4
لانها بطيئة جدا وشكرا يابش مهندس


----------



## Mzghoul (24 يوليو 2010)

اسال الله ان يزدكم علما ويجزيك خيرا


----------



## wmohw (13 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا اخى الكريم


----------



## fuadmidya (31 أكتوبر 2010)

goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood


----------



## شرطي الهندسة (11 ديسمبر 2010)

*مجهود جبار يابطل
ونترقب منكم المزيد

اعجبني كثيرا في مشاركتك يا اخ زناتي الجملة الاخيرة ههههه .

ودمتم بخير وعافيه

تحياتي لك ولجميع اخواني في المنتدى*​


----------



## baraa harith (26 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## sharief (26 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Ali_haya (26 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا ياباشا


----------



## احمد الزاكر (14 أكتوبر 2011)

يا ريت متتنفخش اوى كدة يا بش مهندس لان مفيش حاجة شغالة والرابط معطوب


----------



## Ihab-b (11 أغسطس 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## عبد الله بدير (9 مايو 2013)

la;,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,v


----------



## ahmed taker (15 أكتوبر 2014)

الف الف الف الف الف شكر


----------



## hazemss (15 أكتوبر 2014)

مشكور مهندس


----------



## hazemss (15 أكتوبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ME-M.Rhawan (15 أكتوبر 2014)

حبيبنا المتألق بأعمالك .... بارك الله فيك
ممكن اخر اصدار من hap


----------



## amato alra7man (12 فبراير 2015)

اللينك مش شغال ممكن ترفعه تاني


----------



## راغد السمهوري (28 أبريل 2015)

مشكور


----------



## ابوبكر بن حسين (29 سبتمبر 2017)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## إبن العرب (18 مايو 2018)

الف شكر علي المجهوووووووووووووووووووووود​


----------

